# Druckvorschau des IE beeinflussen



## ziriander (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wenn man im Internet Explorer über >Datei>Druckvorschau etwas Ausdruckt, dann steht oben und unten immer alles mögliche Zeug wie z.B. die Webadresse oder der Seitentitel etc. Das sieht zum Teil echt unschön aus.  Gibt es ein Möglichkeit dies zu verhindern ?  



Danke für eure Tipps
ziriander


----------



## Gumbo (9. Juli 2005)

In dem Druckvorschau-Fenster gibt es eine Schaltfläche, die zu einem Seite-einrichten-Dialog führt. Dort kannst du einstellen, was in der Kopf- und Fußzeile gedruckt werden soll. Siehe dazu auch „Einstellungen für das Drucken von Websites“.


----------



## ziriander (9. Juli 2005)

Ja, für mich ist das kein Problem und ich weiß auch wo ich was einstellen muss. Aber der Besucher meiner Webseite weiß das vielleicht nicht. Er wird wahrscheinlich einfach aus DRUCKEN drücken und fertig. Was kann ich tun damit ER die Kopf- und Fußzeile nicht bekommt, bzw das man genau festlegt welcher Bereich ausgedruckt wird ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Juli 2005)

Du kannst garnix tun, ausser ihm eine Anleitung zur Verfügung zu stellen, die ihm erläutert, wie er das einstellen kann
(Wie mittlerweile auch in Dutzenden Themen hier nachzulesen)


----------



## kurtparis (9. Juli 2005)

ziriander hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, für mich ist das kein Problem und ich weiß auch wo ich was einstellen muss. Aber der Besucher meiner Webseite weiß das vielleicht nicht. Er wird wahrscheinlich einfach aus DRUCKEN drücken und fertig. Was kann ich tun damit ER die Kopf- und Fußzeile nicht bekommt, bzw das man genau festlegt welcher Bereich ausgedruckt wird ?



Woher willst Du überhaupt wissen, das deine Besucher IE benutzen ?


----------



## Steffen Giers (9. Juli 2005)

Könnte man das nicht über ein Stylesheet regeln?

<

```
link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="print.css" media="print" />
```
 
  Betonung hier auf print...

http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/tippstricks/css/drucklayout/


----------



## Gumbo (9. Juli 2005)

Nein, die vom Browser eingefügten Zusatzinformationen – wie etwa dem Quell-URL oder dem Zeitpunkt des Druckes – lassen sich nicht mit CSS beeinflussen.


----------



## kurtparis (9. Juli 2005)

Wenn es nur um bestimmte Seiten geht, könnte man das Problem evtl. mittels einer Pdf -Datei die mittels eines "Drucken-Bottoms" aufgerufen wird lösen...


----------

